# First King From Yak ... FAIL!



## BradT (Nov 26, 2012)

Went out with some friends and hooked a nice 4foot king... only problem is that it was the first i had hooked ... FAIL!

Brad

http://youtu.be.com/bgkC6twJEQA


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Link doesnt work for me...


----------



## BradT (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgkC6twJEQA

Try that one...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

did you intend to keep the fish? shoudl've hit the fish with the paddle to knock him out.


----------



## BradT (Nov 26, 2012)

i was wanting to keep it .. but didn't have a great idea on how to land it... lets just say that afternoon i baught a gaff and the only thing we caught were spanish mackerel and shark si no gaff needed ... next time it will hit the dinner table!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

How bout a Boga Grip?

And, a ball peen hammer.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bogaa grips are short, and have you seen the teeth of those kings?
better a telescopic net.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

HellRhaY said:


> bogaa grips are short, and have you seen the teeth of those kings?
> better a telescopic net.


Have you seen a king in a net? I thought chopper blues were bad, but good lord I think we need to just stic with a paddle and a ball peen hammer, and might i add a big stick


----------



## BradT (Nov 26, 2012)

or a small louisville slugger! lol


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Put on a glove and grab them hard by the tail.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Have you seen a king in a net? I thought chopper blues were bad, but good lord I think we need to just stic with a paddle and a ball peen hammer, and might i add a big stick


 actually i have seen kings on nets landed on party boats here.

well, i'd prefer a 2x4 really...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I have seen a Cobia tear up a boat cockpit.

Anything like that?

A Boga with a long handle of some sort, I guess.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I always wanted a Cobia or King from the yak, guess I better think through how I am going to land one before I give it a serious try...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

my plan was always more or less just get em close enough to see that theyre hooked well, and start paddling for shore...still have yet to get my yak king or cobia of legal size tho, but when i do it i just figured i was gonna be done fishin till i get it in the big cooler in the truck..that king meat would spoil quicklike inside a hot kayak...start fishing again once shes on ice..dont take but so much time to paddle back out id think gaffing might be the worst idea...then youve got a pissed off king and a gaff between ur legs...hammer is what most i know use...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam, that sucks. Great catch, sorry ya lost it.


----------



## ER NURSE (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spear Gaff*

There is a youtube channel called "30 miles out" it's full of awesome videos of these guys kayak fishing around oil rigs, catching cobia and kings. They use a "spear gaff" when the fish is near the yak they spear him just behind the head and lift the dead fish into the boat, much safer that way. One of the videos is a tutorial on how to make the gaff, it's a shovel handle with a length of 1/4 inch threaded rod drilled and epoxyed into the end, then sharpen the end with a grinder. it looks really neat would just need to be secured well for beach launching and landing in order to keep it safe. there is another youtube channel Hawaii kayak fishing where they use the same gaff to land huge wahoo from yaks. hope this helps.


----------



## ER NURSE (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry you lost your king, you should check out a youtube channel called "30 miles out" these guys are posting awesome videos of kayak fishing around texas oil rigs. they catch huge kings and cobia and use what they call a spear gaff, one of the videos is a tutorial on how to make it. basically it's a shovel handle with a length of 1/4 inch threaded rod drilled and epoxyed in the end of it then sharpened on a grinder. when they have the fish beside the yak they spear it right behind the head then lift the dead fish into the yak, the threads on the rod help hold the fish on the rod. they also have an insulated fish bag lashed to the front of the yaks to put the fish in. The videos are very cool for a yak fisherman. another set of videos from Hawaii kayak fishing show the same type of spear being used on wahoo and dolphin from a yak. The only problem I see is securing it during beach launching and landing so you don't spear yourself.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

what ruddedogg said! nice hookup though!


----------



## BradT (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks guys... i have heard horror stories about kings and nets.... i have a gaff not and boga grips ... spring time it will be one ... i will catch and release but a few will see the grill .... 

Tabers


----------

